# More Coots & Cinnamon



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A lot of the drakes I am shooting are small and eclipse. There is a drake wigeon and drake GWT in there and they look like hens.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome - love the cinnamon! Your dog seems a little camera shy, did someone make fun of him again for eating pizza?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Awesome - love the cinnamon! Your dog seems a little camera shy, did someone make fun of him again for eating pizza?


That's just the look he gives when his nuts are frozen to the ice. 
He sure does love his pizza though.:hungry:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice ciny, danged near a mounter


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You sir, are a coot tease. The lowest of the low. -13 UWN cred points


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Nice ciny, danged near a mounter


I had several flocks come in today, just not my favorite bird to shoot. I broke the wing on this one. He is a pretty bird and would make a nice mount.

Now if I could just get a nice big fat drake pintail. They have eluded me so far this season, and it's really strange because they are one of the most common ducks I typically shoot. Not this year!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> CPAjeff said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome - love the cinnamon! Your dog seems a little camera shy, did someone make fun of him again for eating pizza?
> ...


I would have a similarly depressed look if that were to happen to me.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

You're killing me.

But I sure am glad you're finding the birds.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice shooting! Looks like there are birds down that way, you might see me out there in the next week or two. Surprised you are not seeing any pins, there were tons when I was out hunting last week. I'm sure they'll start showing up soon.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> You're killing me.
> 
> But I sure am glad you're finding the birds.


You could have been there! 

I shot all of these with 2 3/4" #6's. They were all 15-30 yard shots.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> Nice shooting! Looks like there are birds down that way, you might see me out there in the next week or two. Surprised you are not seeing any pins, there were tons when I was out hunting last week. I'm sure they'll start showing up soon.


All the Pinners I have shot this year have been eclipsed or hens. Very strange to say the least.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> You could have been there!
> 
> I shot all of these with 2 3/4" #6's. They were all 15-30 yard shots.


Yeah, being a day (or two) late and a dollar short is pretty standard for me. But I'm going tomorrow for sure. Here's hoping I can find a few.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's just the look he gives when his nuts are frozen to the ice.
> He sure does love his pizza though.:hungry:


Shhhh don't tell goob that your dogs nuts froze he'll start working up a recipe for frozen dog nuts before you know it:shock:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Great job! Glad to see everybody getting into the birds  That cinnie is a beauty for sure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Shhhh don't tell goob that your dogs nuts froze he'll start working up a recipe for frozen dog nuts before you know it:shock:


Yer a sick man.

Nice birds Foulmouth. Great cinnamon. Thanks for posting


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Shhhh don't tell goob that your dogs nuts froze he'll start working up a recipe for frozen dog nuts before you know it:shock:


My dog licks them all the time, so they must not be that bad.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> My dog licks them all the time, so they must not be that bad.


 :rotfl:izza: Maybe they taste like pizza?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> My dog licks them all the time, so they must not be that bad.


Maybe he's working on defrosting them?

... although I have been told that licking thing is a learned behavior, any idea where that might have come from? :-|


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> A lot of the drakes I am shooting are small and eclipse. There is a drake wigeon and drake GWT in there and they look like hens.


Nice report, And I can't believe you forced him to sit down on that ice like that, anytime I have hunted with you he is hoovering the whole day.  Nice Cinnie!!!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Longgun said:


> Maybe he's working on defrosting them?
> 
> ... although I have been told that licking thing is a learned behavior, any idea where that might have come from? :-|


Rumor has it Fowlmouth is big on yoga during the offseason...and there is a whole backstory to his handle that you just don't want to know.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

:O>>:


----------

